# Diablo 2 auf 16:9 bzw. 16:10 ?



## Mc Charly (11. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

vor einigen Tagen wollte ich wieder einmal DII spielen.
Soweit-Sogut ABER leider ist es mir nicht gelungen das Game auf meinem 20" Monitor vernüntig zu spielen.

Schuld daran ist die Auflösung (das ist mir schon klar), das Spiel versteht einfach kein 16:10 bzw. 16:9 Seitenverhältnis.
Selbst auf der Master Game List (da findet man eigentlich für fast jedes altes Game einen Tipp) wurde ich nicht fündig.

Habt Ihr denn eine Idee was ich machen könnte?
Ich habe eine GeForce 8600GTS Grafikkarte, bei dieser könnte man zwar so einstellen das ein Programm (Spiel) als 4:3 läuft aber leider wird diese Einstellung vom Treiber nicht angenommen (habe hierzu auch schon in vielen Foren gelsen das dies ein bekannter Bug ist, leider keine Lösung in Sicht).

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## Nightroad (11. September 2008)

am klugsten ist immernoch der fenstermodus =)
-w im pafad eingeben =)


----------



## -bloodberry- (11. September 2008)

D2 bietet leider keine Möglichkeit, eine andere Auflösung als 640x480 oder 800x600 zu wählen.
Einzige Möglichkeit, es ohne Verzerrungen zu spielen wäre, wie bereits gesagt, es im Fenstermodus zu spielen.
Vollbild hast du da keine Chance.


----------



## Speedy25Bln (11. September 2008)

hmm..also in meinem samsung 2493hm kann man bei den einstellungen "auto" einstellen, der wechselt dann in den 4:3 bildmodus, sobald das eingangssignal kein 16:10 bild ist.
man hat dann links& rechts schwarze balken. schon mal geschaut ob dein monitor eine ähnliche funktion bietet?


----------



## ExInferis (11. September 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> D2 bietet leider keine Möglichkeit, eine andere Auflösung als 640x480 oder 800x600 zu wählen.
> Einzige Möglichkeit, es ohne Verzerrungen zu spielen wäre, wie bereits gesagt, es im Fenstermodus zu spielen.
> Vollbild hast du da keine Chance.



Irgendwo gabs auch mal ein Workaround dass man auch auf 1024x768 spielen konnte. Aber leider weiss ich nicht mehr wo das war....


----------



## Speedy25Bln (11. September 2008)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Irgendwo gabs auch mal ein Workaround dass man auch auf 1024x768 spielen konnte. Aber leider weiss ich nicht mehr wo das war....


das wäre trotzdem 4:3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rockman (11. September 2008)

Im Nividia Control Panel links auf Anzeige->Flachbildschirm Skalierung ändern: Auf "Nvidia-Skalierung mit festem Seitenverhältnis" ändern.
Ansonsten auf http://www.zeckensack.de/glide/index.html gehen und dort den Glide Wrapper laden und ins D2 Directory entpacken. Dann die glide-init.exe ausführen und unter Einstellungen "Desktop Auflösung benutzen" einen Haken setzen. Sieht aber mit der Glide Methode ziemlich verpixelt aus. Dann nur noch die D2Vidtst.exe benutzen um die Videotests zu machen um dann Glide als Renderer nutzen zu können. Falls der Glide Wrapper nur ein schwarzes Bild liefert mit der glide-init.exe ins Extensions Menü gehen und den ersten Eintrag deaktivieren.


----------



## Cruzes (11. September 2008)

frag mal im forum von dem mod snej für diablo 2 LoD nach, die haben es geschafft das DIablo LoD auf enr auflösung von 1024x768 läuft.
sieht gut aus... auchw enn man keinen zu krassen unterschied sieht ^^

So Far~


----------

